# 1/25 Batmobile from the First Season



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I hope the new Round 2 1/25 Batmobile kits are going to be based on the First Season. That had a shorter tubine exhaust.

I hope they consult with expert Andy Garringer for accuracy. Andy built me a 1/25 Batmobile and it's so hyper detailed.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If not,there will be aftermarket parts.I allready did the 1st season exhaust for the 1/18 scale car.Look on the Pimp my Batmobile site.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So this is definitely a new tooling?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> So this is definitely a new tooling?


Yes! The 1/25th scale glue and snap kits will be all new tooling. They will not be sized up versions of the Aurora 1/32 sacle kit. Rumors are that they will be even more accurate then the 1/18th scale Hot Wheels versions.

It will be nice to finally have a 1/25th scale version of this car. I built up a version from the Futura but that is not 1/25th scale. That model is actually somewhere between 1/27 and 1/28th scale.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Will this be a curb side kit? or the full monte?

Randy?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

buzzconroy said:


> Will this be a curb side kit? or the full monte?
> 
> Randy?


Randy,
My understanding is that this kit will have an engine. I think they were still deciding what kind of engine. The Ford engine that was in the real car or some kind of turbine engine that one would expect in the fictional Batmobile.
This is what I hear from my sources. However they have been way off base a few times in the past. It should be relatively easy to mount an engine if it does happen to be a curbside kit.

My opinion is that if they get the exterior and interior details right I won't mind so much if there's no engine


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great stuff! Not only do we get the 1/18 diecasts and the old Aurora one but we get a new 1/25 kit as well. Who'd have thought it!:thumbsup:


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm being cautiously optimistic about it, but this is the best news I've heard in quite a while. I'll certainly try to do my part to help the sales of this one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had no idea there were 1st/2nd season differences. Or that there was anyone who knew.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The car changed in the first season,after they did the feature film, and all through,until the third season.The car which is now back in the hands of George Barris,looks nothing like the car when it was filmed.I'm a member of 66Batmobile.com.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

John P said:


> I had no idea there were 1st/2nd season differences. Or that there was anyone who knew.


Please. There are people here coming to blows because they think Moebius should reissue both the pilot and production versions of My Mother the Car.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Kit said:


> Please. There are people here coming to blows because they think Moebius should reissue both the pilot and production versions of My Mother the Car.


... and we can only be thankful there wasn't a second and third season to that series.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Kit said:


> Please. There are people here coming to blows because they think Moebius should reissue both the pilot and production versions of My Mother the Car.


I'm still waiting for a super-detailed, 100 percent accurate kit of this TV classic.


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I'm still waiting for a super-detailed, 100 percent accurate kit of this TV classic.


Cool--a kit of Columbo!!!! Maybe they could do the car also??!!


----------

